# Favorite Types of Music



## LS400 (Sep 12, 2005)

I listen to a wide variety of music. I really don't listen to much on the radio. I like anything from Astrud Gilberto to Incubus. Currently in my CD player I have The Very Best Of After Hours (Acid Jazz)....You?


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

In my CD player right now is Big Bad Voodoo Daddy. [8D]


----------



## LS400 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chillout music? What genre is it? I like a lot of Chillout, BarGrooves, Latin/Acid Jazz, Brazilectro etc.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Boroque and the B-52's.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Right now I am into Spanish _boleros_. I even karoke these to my wife and mistresses. They love it! 

Try the _Romance_ CD by Luis Miguel. He also has another one called _Mis Romances_.

Cheers,

M8

_...gone dark, on travel status, remote location, be in back in June '06..._


----------



## LS400 (Sep 12, 2005)

How could I forget Luis Miguel? We see a lot of him here in San Antonio. I think he's got one of the greatest voices in popular music today. 

Anyone got the new Gino Vanelli album called "Canto"? Great stuff. Borderline opera on some. He's got a great vocal range. He sings more classic styled songs on this album. All written by him. He sings in Italian, French, English and Spanish. Pretty impressive.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Gypsy Jazz (Django, etc)
Bluegrass
Lots of other stuff


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I've found over the past few years, "favorite" seems to have "at the moment" attached to it.

I always find myself listening to country (especially older country) regularly. I float in and out of many different styles of music as "Favorite - of the moment." At any given time I could be listening to Neil Diamond and switch to Led Zepplin then to Phantom of the Opera.

At this moment, the CD that was playing when I got out of my vehicle this mornign was Dean Martin's Greatest Hits.

Like clothing, the situation and event dictates the acceptable type of music. You have to like and appreciate a variety of music so that you can properly adapt to each situation.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

In my cd playeron the way to work this morning: Wish you Were here (Pink Floyd)

Before that it was Jethro Tull, Seals & Crofts, Dean Martin, Van Morrison.

Other recent plays: Michael Buble, Merle Haggard, The Guess Who, White Witch (anyone remember them?), Sinatra, Donald Fagen, and Yes (of course!)


----------



## LS400 (Sep 12, 2005)

> quote:Original quote posted by Trenditional


At this moment, the CD that was playing when I got out of my vehicle this mornign was Dean Martin's Greatest Hits.

I got that one too! Dean's in my 6 disc changer in the car. Gotta have Tony Bennett too.


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

Right now, I cannot get enough of this ...



-- Never offend people with style when you can offend them with substance.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

I like the best music from almost every genre. My preferences change by the week, but luckily I've amassed a hard drive of 10K albums to accomodate them.

Almost any jazz from 1950-1970 is worth a listen.

Lately Ive been into anything with a really raw, stripped-down sound. The blues, vintage country, bluegrass, rockabilly, and the rock music these styles inspired. My favorite album of the moment, and an absolute masterpiece of rock music is this:


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

The Clash - goes without saying![8D]

As a former DJ, I tend to have favorite songs, not favorite types of music. A good song is a good song, and totally subjective.

All These Things That I've Done by The Killers is my favorite song right now and has been for a few months.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

I went to see Franz Ferdinand in Vancouver last night - amazing, probably the best live show I've ever seen. The quality was great and the energy was amazing.

Death Cab for Cutie were on the bill too. They were excellent if a lot more low key than FF.

Last CD I bought (downloaded actually) was the Arctic Monkeys.

But if you haven't listened to Franz Ferdinand yet, give them a go.

------------------


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

20s and 30s hot dance and jazz! Followed by tango, ragtime and classical (romantic, really.)


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

gmac- great taste in music

Pretty much very similar, Ben Harper is great as well and Adam Green did some good stuff

Btw. I didn't like the recent FF's too much, what did they play at the concert?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The greatest music is _Piobaireachd_.

More mainstream, I prefer hard edged guitars and bands with lead singers that can actually sing. A good example would be Disturbed; he can actually sing quite well. The acoustic CD by Godsmack, On the Other Side is great IMO. They are getting overplayed, but Nickelback used to be a great show back when they were doing the Canadian bar tour scene, ditto Our Lady Peace, Finger Eleven (is that even the same band in the US market?), Rainbow Butt Monkies, and Tragically Hip. Saliva has some good tracks, as does Metallica.

I also like some more celtic music, such as Enter the Haggis, Seven Nations, Rathkeltair, Wicked Tinkers, and the like.

I am not a huge jazz fan but tend towards Dave and Don Grusen, Dave Brubeck, etc. in that genre.

There is a latin phrase I cannot remember at the moment, but the translation is, "Over taste, there can be no arguing". I keep that in mind in threads like these.

Warmest regards


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Currently spinning:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

In the changer:

The Who - BBC Sessions
The Replacements - All For Nothing (disc 2)
Sleater-Kinney - The Hot Rock
The Rolling Stones - 12 x 5
Brian Eno - Before and After Science

I grab random piles of discs. This was a rock and roll pile.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Next week I'm visiting family in Arizona, sans wife (who has unexpected business travel), and will also drive to San Diego for a few days. I packed mostly "stoner music," good for driving across the desert:

Monster Magnet: Monolithic Baby
Monster Magnet: Powertrip
Monster Magnet: God Says No
Kyuss: And the Circus Leaves Town
Hot Tuna: America's Choice
Hot Tuna: Hoppkorv
Hot Tuna: Yellow Fever
Railroad Earth: The Black Bear Sessions
Strangefolk: A Good Long While
Tom Petty: Full Moon Fever
Tom Petty: Greatest Hits
Lord Sterling: Today's Songs For Tomorrow
Lord Sterling: Weapon of Truth
Banana Fish Zero: Maiden America
J.B. Hutto: Slideslinger


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hanseat_
> 
> gmac- great taste in music
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I like th enew FF but it is hard to top the first album. The show was a mixtureof both albums but they played all the old favourites and Take Me Out brought the house down. It was the last show of the tour so they did some fun interludes and the Death Cab guys came out and joined them for this wierd but very cool percussion thing - 10 guys all drumming, almost miltary style, while Nick and Alex did their guitar thing (I know that isn't a very good description but I'd never seen anything like it and don't really know how to describe it - but it was great).

As FF have grown in popularity the venues have grown from the intimate dives downtown to the soulless aircraft hangar they played last night - but they made it work. Were also a lot of teenagers there but I guess that kind of goes with the territory.

Regardless of anything else it was a terrific show and I'd recommend them to anyone - live or otherwise.

------------------


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by gmac_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


------------------


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Wayfarer, I'm with you to a certain extent.

I like all kinds of music, particularly songs driven by hard guitar. Blues speak powerfully to me, as does blue rock. My favourite years, musically, were 1968 - 1973.

At the same time I like such diverse sounds as Celtic, South American, funk, pipe organ, acid, and piobaireachd. It all depends a bit on the mood.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Playing in my CD player right now is:

_I fought the law and the law won._​


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Roots reggae. Lots of stuff by Lee "Scratch" Perry, Scientist, King Tubby, etc.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

We made a sizeable purchase of duplicate and triplicate CDs a few years ago when we got tired of lugging "just a few"  of our favorites from one house to another.

Here in Minsk at this moment, I am enjoying the day's first cup of coffee and listening to *Junko Onishi*'s - _*Crusin'*_ while reading the news. The trio is just right through our ancient Rogers LS3/5a monitors. Not too loud! My wife is still sleeping.

Across the room I can see some scattered jewel cases that I recognize.

*Jorge Bolet* - Live at Carnegie Hall 1974 - In this recording he plays _*Liszt's transcription of Wagner's Tannhauser*_ like no one else. It's a true gem. This man didn't play Wagner too fast as most recording artist's do.

*Van Morrison* - _*Poetic Champions Compose*_

*Stan Getz* - _*Getz/Gilberto*_ (the first one)

*Miles Davis* - _*Kind of Blue*_

*Wanda Wilkomirska* - *Bach* - I love the way she embodies the _*Chaconne from the Violin Partita #2*_, there's an entire orchestra in her violin.

*Layla and Assorted Other Love Songs* - I am really not a big Clapton fan. I liked Cream and Blind Faith but, when I want to hear _*Clapton . . . Derek & the Dominos*_ is the one for me.

*Jo Stafford* - Many of her old recordings are being re-released.

*Stacy Kent* - _*Dreamsville*_ is great set of songs.

*The Cure, Sinatra, Nat King Cole* (what a vocal stylist! and not so bad at the piano either), *Christy Hennessy, Ella Fitzgerald*

Orchestral music leans toward classical, romantic, and modern (Gershwin, the Mighty Five) periods. Most of it is symphonic. Not much ballet music. Too many operas to count!

Some of the things on the shelf must be heard when no one else is around, *LaMont Young*'s _*Well Tuned Piano*_, *Ives*' _*Holiday Symphony*_, *Messiaen*'s_*Turangalila*_, *Xenakis*' stochastic music, *Penderecki*, *Stockhausen*.

The list goes on. No time to discuss pop and jazz. Life is too short!
_____________________________________________


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

[quote.

Across the room I can see some scattered jewel cases that I recognize.

*Jorge Bolet* - Live at Carnegie Hall 1974 - In this recording he plays _*Liszt's transcription of Wagner's Tannhauser*_ like no one else. It's a true gem. This man didn't play Wagner too fast as most recording artist's do.
[/quote]

One of the greatest live concerts ever put to record. If you're interested in any other Bolet bootlegs, I can supply them.

koji


----------



## Romana1911 (Oct 11, 2003)

I think I've heard that Bolet Tanhauser performance. Is that the one where he hits a terrible clam on the last chord?


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

The Chopin Preludes from that concert are probably the best I've ever heard, as well.

koji


----------



## Sir_Knight (Apr 29, 2006)

Talking Heads
George Strait
Grateful Dead
Robert Earl Keen
North Mississippi Allstars
Drive By Truckers

"Whenever you feel like criticizing any one...just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had."


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

On one burned mix CD I was listening to today (I call it my Multiphasic Personality Disorder Disc):

Matisyahu "King Without a Crown"
Sublime "40 ozs to Freedom"
Slayer "Blood Red"
Huddie Ledbetter "Where Did You Sleep Last Night"
Yeah Yeah Yeahs "Maps"
Ralph Stanley "Daniel Prayed"
INXS "The Swing"
Dead Kennedys "Kill the Poor"
Misfits "Skulls"
Lemonheads "Skulls (cover of Misfits song)"
Charlie "Bird" Parker "Bird Gets the Worm"
NIN "Something I Can Never Have"
Billie Holliday "Strange Fruit"
Beck "Debra"
Morphine "I Think She Likes Me"
Dr Dre "Forgot about Dre"
Southern Culture on the Skids "Fried Chicken and Gasoline"
Rev. Horton Heat "Nurture my Pig"
Rollin' in the Hay "Catfish John"


When I can't decide what I want to listen to I pop this in. I flip through it until I hear something that strikes my mood just right and then just go with it. 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> On one burned mix CD I was listening to today (I call it my Multiphasic Personality Disorder Disc):
> 
> ...


I really like that diversity you've got going. I'll have to pull out SCOTS again; I love them.


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> 
> > quote:_Originally posted by Full Canvas_
> ...


Why am I not surprised that our artist in residence knows this great recording? [8D]

Thank you for your gracious offer (particularly in view of my criticism of your video salute in another post). We are in Minsk at this time. Belarusian Customs has a habit of 'misplacing' incoming parcels.

Perhaps we should wait until our return to California to consider your proposition?
___________________________________________


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Romana1911_
> 
> I think I've heard that Bolet Tanhauser performance. Is that the one where he hits a terrible clam on the last chord?


It's likely you are referring to the 1972 studio recording. The entire recording event and the subsequent vinyl are a travesty!
_____________________________________________


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thracozaag_
> 
> The Chopin Preludes from that concert are probably the best I've ever heard, as well.
> 
> koji


I stayed over in NYC just to hear Mr. Bolet perform the concert. It was magic! Even a foggy night at Bayreuth has no more atmosphere than that night at Carnegie Hall.

You are absolutely right. The only 'difficulty' was some rude members of the audience with their incessant coughing.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

In an altogether different vein, I've been to only one other magical event with a solo piano artist. *Ray Bryant* was superb at Montreux before an audience of a few too many drunks in 1972.

The event organizers gave him a battered old Bosendorfer. But, Mr. Bryant made it live up to its maker's dusty reputation. Drunks and club noise notwithstanding, this was an event to behold! I can listen to him play *Avery Parish's After Hours* over and over again.

I still have it on vinyl and a Japanese CD. It might be reissued in America. I'm not sure, though.
______________________________________________________ 
_____________________________________________


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Full Canvas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I could always just send recordings to you via email, if you wish.

koji


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

well, i'm waiting for the release of this man's posthumous album in july...


----------

